# Identifying Ebony vs. African Blackwood??



## toddlajoie

How would you do it? I just rough turned a blank that was sold to me as Ebony, and I could not tell the difference (look, feel, smell, etc) from the many pieces of African Blackwood that I have turned.

For full disclosure, the smell is along the same lines, but not a strong. I believe this is due to the fact that on the advice of someone, after drilling the blanks sat for 2 days soaking in acetone, which turned quite black and MAY be the main reason that (if this is really A. Blackwood) the smell is reduced a bit...

So anyone out there with experience with Ebony, is there some definitive way to tell it apart from A. Blackwood? or is it really that close? Or did the Acetone take the E. out of the Ebony?


----------



## terryf

In my experience A Black is not as dark as ebony. Ebony I have used has been pitch black.


----------



## dl351

I can't answer your question, but why soak it in acetone for two days?


----------



## Rifleman1776

dl351 said:


> I can't answer your question, but why soak it in acetone for two days?



Wondering same thing. Ebony, and other Rosewoods,  are naturally oily, that helps preserve them. Why mess with it?


----------



## ToddMR

I have had jet black ebony and also black with some dark brown areas.  One thing with Ebony when I turn it or drill it is a VERY ashy wood.  Ash is all over the place, or maybe I should say powdery dust.  That stuff sticks to your fingers and stains them.  I have turned about 4 pieces of ebony and got away from doing it because I hate how to clings and stains things lol.  Never have turned A. Blackwood.


----------



## Wildman

Hope this helps.

African Blackwood

http://www.thewoodexplorer.com/maindata/we376.html

http://www.thewoodexplorer.com/maindata/we478.html

Ebony

http://65.23.157.7/cgi-bin/woodsearch.cgi?commonname=ebony&prior=rrr


----------



## fernhills

A Blk is a little lighter then Ebony.  Ebony turns wonderful. The only thing is, it is problematic when used in pens. B/C it is so thin around the barrels, any thing else it is great.  Game call makers prefer ABW B/C it is a little more stable in weather resistance then Ebony.        Carl


----------



## DCBluesman

African blackwood, being a true rosewood, will have a sweet smell when turning and sanding.  Gaboon ebony smells slightly acrid.


----------



## TellicoTurning

The few pieces of true ebony I have turned always smelled like a wet cow barn lot to me... the Af blackwod had a more pleasant rosewood type smell.  I don't mind the smells so much, but prefer the blackwood to ebony... not as prone to cracking.


----------



## toddlajoie

The acetone was going to be an experiment to see if it could eliminate the cracking.

I can certainly say it did not smell like a wet cow barn, but I cannot distinguish between the "sweet" versus "acrid" smell...

I guess we'll just barrel (hehe) ahead and see what happens...


----------

